# The Iphone thing is real



## Amnesia (Nov 28, 2020)

match a girl on TInder. She says I look fake so I have to facetime her. I ask for her number.

Send her a text, hey, her first response is "why tf do u not have an iphone?"

I send her a verification pic/verification video, and tell her she gets this cause I cant facetime. She responds, can u at least talk in ur video, so I send her another with me saying her name


She still wants to talk on the phone, she asks why I dont have an iphone. She says she sent her roomate my verification picture over text and the first thing her roomate responded was "Throwing up face, ewww he has an android"



I keep talking with this girl and she makes the comment that I sound nice on the phone which is BAD cause she tends to go for assholes. But that her roomates will like me cause they always complain I am never around nice guys. 

She seemed to kinda distance herself from wanting to hang out after the phone convo and all this when before she said she was free tonight



JFL


I will be getting an iphone for christmas 



20 years old


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 28, 2020)

I already said, its all about FACE AND NTNESS, Android makes you look NON-NT


----------



## lutte (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Tyronecell (Nov 28, 2020)

Iphonepill lives rent free in your mind jfl


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 28, 2020)

No iphone for your face


----------



## Tyronecell (Nov 28, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> I already said, its all about FACE AND NTNESS, Android makes you look NON-NT


It's worth to change my motorola g5s for an iphone 8 jfl?


----------



## Spartacus1- (Nov 28, 2020)

She seems low IQ. I sometimes wonder why you always either target mentally broken women or low IQ ones.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> her first response is "why tf do u not have an iphone?"


You sbould have ended the convo right then and there


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 28, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> It's worth to change my motorola g5s for a iphone 8?


yes it is


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 28, 2020)

shut the fuck up Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Nov 28, 2020)

Have some fucking pride and insult her instead of being a good doggie that is trying to please its owner (the girl in that case).


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Nov 28, 2020)

You should move out of California before the NWO takeover,go build a family bro


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 28, 2020)

You have to have an insanely low iq to care about whether someone's phone is an android or iphone


----------



## PYT (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> match a girl on TInder. She says I look fake so I have to facetime her. I ask for her number.
> 
> Send her a text, hey, her first response is "why tf do u not have an iphone?"
> 
> ...


wtf despite ur looks she isnt as interestes cause you arent a asshole?

thugmaxxing might be legit


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Nov 28, 2020)

If not the phone it would be something else 
She woulda made a dumb remark regardless because she's that type of girl


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 28, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> You have to have an insanely low iq to care about whether someone's phone is an android or iphone


NPCs

Shes like u have an android so Im more worried u might be a serial killer

its like w tf


----------



## Hozay (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm staying on Android forever, and if a bitch doesnt like it, she can go fuck herself


----------



## lutte (Nov 28, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> It's worth to change my motorola g5s for an iphone 8 jfl?


idk if I should get an iphone my old nokia works well, the pride of finnish engineering


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 28, 2020)

YUP she just said her gut feeling is telling her not to hang out with me


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Nov 28, 2020)

Bro how old are you? fucking dumbass boomer, if you don't have an iphone/mac/af1s and speak in ebonics than you are extremely non NT


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 28, 2020)

Android signals poverty/low value to women


----------



## lutte (Nov 28, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> Android signals poverty/low value to women


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> YUP she just said her gut feeling is telling her not to hang out with me


Then literally straight up tell her that it's retarded for her to care about whether you have an iPhone or android


----------



## lutte (Nov 28, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Then literally tell her that it's straight up retarded for her to care about whether you have an iPhone or android


might as well tell her it's retarded to care about looks


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 28, 2020)

Androids are a big falio


----------



## Jagged0 (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> match a girl on TInder. She says I look fake so I have to facetime her. I ask for her number.
> 
> Send her a text, hey, her first response is "why tf do u not have an iphone?"
> 
> ...


It feels like it’s been 10 years since a new amnesia thread you’ve been having so much fun slaying that you forgot all about us


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 28, 2020)

WHO THE FUCK CARES 
IF YOU GET THIS PHONE TO IMPRESS WOMEN
ITS BEYOND OVER
ALSO THE GIRL IS CLEARLY RETARDED IF SHE CARES ABOUT SUCH A THING


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hope you die soon Amnesia.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 28, 2020)

You're probably trolling at this point. You used to post blackpilled stuff alot before but now you're posting stupid things like this


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> match a girl on TInder. She says I look fake so I have to facetime her. I ask for her number.
> 
> Send her a text, hey, her first response is "why tf do u not have an iphone?"
> 
> ...


women are so fucking brainless it causes me psychic torment that they have any power in society

i refuse to ever use an iphone again in protest


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 28, 2020)

lutte said:


>



@Ritalincel thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 28, 2020)

lutte said:


>



Who’s That?


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> women are so fucking brainless it causes me psychic torment that they have any power in society
> 
> i refuse to ever use an iphone again in protest


It wasn’t without a reason that they have been despised in every traditional society like in Ancient Greece, Rome, India, Arabia, China, etc. WOmen are intellectually And physically inferior to men.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 28, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Then literally straight up tell her that it's retarded for her to care about whether you have an iPhone or android





Cali Yuga said:


> women are so fucking brainless it causes me psychic torment that they have any power in society
> 
> i refuse to ever use an iphone again in protest




LOL this girl

She is also making a comment about how I quadruple texted earlier and that was weird


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 28, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Who’s That?


A slayer from London


----------



## lutte (Nov 28, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Who’s That?


a dear friend of mine


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> LOL this girl
> 
> She is also making a comment about how I quadruple texted earlier and that was weird


you should just say you are a serial killer and thats why you use an android, harder to trace

agree and amplify, women love serial killers


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 28, 2020)

brutal, i broke my last 2 iphones so im using a droid rn


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 28, 2020)

Once again chad Get 2 pages in 28 minutes on this chad worship forum.

anyways son if you are messing with jbs you need an iPhone 
get iPhone 12 mini or SE it’s the cheapest latest one
not even chad can escape iPhone pill JFL Brootal


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 28, 2020)

Lifefuel for @Alibaba69


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hozay said:


> I'm staying on Android forever, and if a bitch doesnt like it, she can go fuck herself


* iPhones are the easiest phone to hack Android mogs them back to the Chinese worker Factory. *


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> you should just say you are a serial killer and thats why you use an android, harder to trace
> 
> agree and amplify, women love serial killers


Amenisa has the looks of a chad and the behavior of high e bluepilled 3 psl incel


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 28, 2020)

Anyone who thinks LOOKS alone are gunna be able to carry u in 2021 is kidding themselves, u need social proof and NT and trendy things


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 28, 2020)

android is a death sentence


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 28, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> Amenisa has the looks of a chad and the behavior of high e bluepilled 3 psl incel


amnesia be like "my brother probably has an iphone, hes so much better than me im trash" while crying himself to himself to sleep


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> amnesia be like "my brother probably has an iphone, hes so much better than me im trash" while crying himself to himself to sleep


----------



## malignant (Nov 28, 2020)

This is a voice pill and an iPhone pill tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Golang (Nov 28, 2020)

She width skull mogs me so hard


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Nov 28, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> You have to have an insanely low iq to care about whether someone's phone is an android or iphone


its no fucking wonder females are so dumb


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## deer (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## brainded (Nov 28, 2020)

Over for poorcels


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I will be getting an iphone for christmas


Dont buy it just because of this. What the fuck dude.


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 28, 2020)

I just upgraded to iPhone 12 from the iPhone 6 and I can confirm it’s still the same gay basic generic phone that runs okay enough to charge you over a thousand dollars for better camera quality each year.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dude I want to fraud NT but @ the same time I cannot stand apple OS it's so boring


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 29, 2020)

iPhone 10 u mirin?


Amnesia said:


> YUP she just said her gut feeling is telling her not to hang out with me


Her instincts are good tbh you degenerate


----------



## TITUS (Nov 29, 2020)

Being an apple consumer becomes part of your identity. 10-15 years ago it was not so bad when apple consumers used to be a minority of retarded snobs and professionals, but now that every single retarded normie can borrow to pay for a 1000$ crap phone it's getting annoying.
I bet she would have blocked your directly if you dared to talk shit about her iphone.

She's very hot though, make sure to hatefuck all the iphone fanatics and tell them afterwards that you are an android user.


----------



## TITUS (Nov 29, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> It wasn’t without a reason that they have been despised in every traditional society like in Ancient Greece, Rome, India, Arabia, China, etc. WOmen are intellectually And physically inferior to men.


Women are a deep well filled with nothing but void, there is just nothing there. They are shallow creatures, just vessels for your sperm to make children and raise them.



St. Wristcel said:


> Once again chad Get 2 pages in 28 minutes on this chad worship forum.
> 
> anyways son if you are messing with jbs you need an iPhone
> get iPhone 12 mini or SE it’s the cheapest latest one
> not even chad can escape iPhone pill JFL Brootal


He posts pictures of hot women (sometimes hot) and gives insight into their mentality, the pictures are good enough for me.


----------



## Coping_nope (Nov 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


>



Followed u bro, mirin falsetto


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 29, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Women are a deep well filled with nothing but void, there is just nothing there. They are shallow creatures, just vessels for your sperm to make children and raise them.


Very true. Their only function in life is to make more men. At least, in the past. This is why men from different societies built places like Gynaeceums, Zenanas and Harems. Men were blackpilled in the past. They didn’t trust these human like lustful beasts.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 29, 2020)

Brutal NT Pill



TheLurch said:


> Bro how old are you? fucking dumbass boomer, if you don't have an iphone/mac/af1s and speak in ebonics than you are extremely non NT


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 29, 2020)

i maintain that a £600 Galaxy is no better than a nokia brick. you look equally aspie either way.

you also have to have a modern iphone not the shitty old one i have.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Nov 29, 2020)

First non subhuman girl in a while
Good job brah


Also the iPhone pill is very true
Women are sheep


----------



## Deepraj7 (Nov 29, 2020)

That stupid foid said she likes bad boys and then has a gut feeling that she should not hang out with @Amnesia because he might be a serial killer .. 🤡 such a clown that girl is.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 29, 2020)

i thought the iphone pill was obvious lol i see tweets everyday about how having an android is a dealbreaker for some the blackpill is heading in a scary direction


----------



## Apeiron (Nov 29, 2020)

Just take your own advice to stay in and masturbate instead


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Anyone who thinks LOOKS alone are gunna be able to carry u in 2021 is kidding themselves, u need social proof and NT and trendy things


Dark triadmaxx, you shouldnt let a girl talk shit to you, thats what turned her off


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 29, 2020)

why do you put up with all this crap just to have sex?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Nov 29, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> She seems low IQ. I sometimes wonder why you always either target mentally broken women or low IQ ones.


They form the majority


----------



## EktoPlasma (Nov 29, 2020)

Also Amnesia u are a cuck for not just saying fuck u to her after she treated u with disrespect. U got some self dignity mate?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 29, 2020)

tales


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 29, 2020)

whores literally have no fucking brain


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 29, 2020)

well if it makes u feel better OP I am 17 and use a nokia.


----------



## lutte (Nov 29, 2020)

lutte said:


> idk if I should get an iphone my old nokia works well, the pride of finnish engineering
> View attachment 835626


@BigBiceps thoughts? Which phone mogs


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Nov 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> tales


----------



## john2 (Nov 29, 2020)

An iPhone 5 would halo you much more than the latest android flagship.

Women are shallow af, they'll literally make an effort to spot other failos in men once the man is already looks-wise striking. So brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Anyone who thinks LOOKS alone are gunna be able to carry u in 2021 is kidding themselves, u need social proof and NT and trendy things


time to make a NT-frauding guide (+ the softmaxxing)


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 29, 2020)

This thread is how ik most of this forum is autistic, a girl wondering why you don’t have an iPhone is shallow but a girl going after your looks isn’t? It’s the same fucking level jfl. If you refuse to get one you’re not being high T or anything you’re just hurting yourself, especially in an area like LA


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 29, 2020)

but Iphone is dogshit value for what you pay


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 29, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> This thread is how ik most of this forum is autistic, a girl wondering why you don’t have an iPhone is shallow but a girl going after your looks isn’t? It’s the same fucking level jfl. If you refuse to get one you’re not being high T or anything you’re just hurting yourself, especially in an area like LA


Looking for gl partner is written in your fucking brain system. Is it the same for looking for a partner with an iphone? jfl


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2020)

john2 said:


> An iPhone 5 would halo you much more than the latest android flagship.
> 
> Women are shallow af, they'll literally make an effort to spot other failos in men once the man is already looks-wise striking. So brutal.


i have an iphone 5s and the current latest android flagship and the android looks like a scifi spaceship control device compared to the iphone. Android flagahips these years look so much more premium than ihpones its not funny. I dont know what the fuss is with iphone. Even current iphone 12 looks already like some dated toy and it just released.


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2020)

Also amnesia this story looks fake. its too retarded and surreal to overreact like that because of a phone, even among high class super trendy status hungry people.

Also iphones are CHEAPER nowadays than the top androids and are a downgrade in all capabilities.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 29, 2020)

no iphone for your mental illness


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 29, 2020)

Most young women are thick, low IQ NPC's


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Nov 29, 2020)

This must be an american thing 

I dont think anyone in west EU cares about what phone you have


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 29, 2020)

I've been saying for years the Iphone pill is real. I saw it hundreds of times, every cool person, every Chad and Stacey have an Iphone. If you want to appear NT you need to have an Iphone, that's it. If you don't believe NT matters and it's all about looks they do whatever the fuck you want. 

Personally I believe everything matter, and NTness and status are important too


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nogger said:


> This must be an american thing
> 
> I dont think anyone in west EU cares about what phone you have


This


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Nov 29, 2020)

tbh im surprised you are still a "nice person" like girls describe you cause if most people here get to the same looks level they would probably become irl movie villains or something going around trying to steal every girl in their vicinity from their bf


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 29, 2020)

Zyros said:


> i have an iphone 5s and the current latest android flagship and the android looks like a scifi spaceship control device compared to the iphone. Android flagahips these years look so much more premium than ihpones its not funny. I dont know what the fuss is with iphone. Even current iphone 12 looks already like some dated toy and it just released.


women arent rational, iphones are associated with status and so women police you to buy one thats the extent of their thought process

this is why most marketing is aimed at women now and why they control most consumer spending and outspend their earnings massively

consumer culture is a vector born virus and women are its primary vectors

you must internalize this knowledge: women are the real npcs and you should always assume they will behave as such


----------



## tyronelite (Nov 29, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> why do you put up with all this crap just to have sex?


Right? Especially when you have so many matches and other options.. this is straight simpin behavior


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 29, 2020)

Zyros said:


> Also amnesia this story looks fake. its too retarded and surreal to overreact like that because of a phone, even among high class super trendy status hungry people.
> 
> Also iphones are CHEAPER nowadays than the top androids and are a downgrade in all capabilities.


It's real, and I admit it actually really made me angry. Interacting with this female made me have to taker the rest of the day off and zone out cause I couldn't believe myself just how vapid she was

I don't blame u for thinking it's fake, I was in disbelief as to what I was hearing from her



And to top it off I wake up today and am banned from TInder. No idea why, unless do they not allow shirtless pics? I had a shirtless pic on one of mine


----------



## JustAFewMM (Nov 29, 2020)

Im getting the Iphone 13 tbh because it will have 120hz by then


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> Im getting the Iphone 13 tbh because it will have 120hz by then


meanwhile androids from today already having it and not looking like toys with huge ugly bezerls


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 7, 2021)

Was on Yubo and ppl started making fun of me for having an android AGAIN this is now like the 5th time

liteally guys and girls, one girl asked if I was too poor to have an iphone and that I was in California so I should have the money to have an iphone JFL


@Zyros what do u think of this fucking shit


----------



## skull_mogger (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Was on Yubo and ppl started making fun of me for having an android AGAIN this is now like the 5th time
> 
> liteally guys and girls, one girl asked if I was too poor to have an iphone and that I was in California so I should have the money to have an iphone JFL
> 
> ...


If a guy is making fun of you for it, he's just a jealous fag, if a woman is making fun of you for it then she's shit testing you. Convo should be like this:

>Foid: Haha you got an android poor bitch faggot retard kill yourself
>You: Hey want to hang out?
>Foid: Yes


----------



## Zyros (Mar 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Was on Yubo and ppl started making fun of me for having an android AGAIN this is now like the 5th time
> 
> liteally guys and girls, one girl asked if I was too poor to have an iphone and that I was in California so I should have the money to have an iphone JFL
> 
> ...


too poor to have an iphone? are they retarded? android flagships of current gen are more expensive than iphones. Nowadays iphone is the cheap fagship actually. And its not like its for rich people anyway, many phone bill contracts come with a flagship so at the end any chump can "afford" one.

how do people in america even function?


----------

